# Jim's 11/10/12



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Put in at Jim's around 3 on Saturday for a few hours. Caught 2 reds and 10 trout both speck and white although nothing really to write home about. Reds were 14 and an 18 inch with 10 spots didn't have my camera Wind was about 10-12 mph but then it died down and made for a really nice evening on the water. Caught them all fishing creek mouths on the bottom with white soft plastics and 1/4 oz jig heads. Few hits on top water right before dark, can't resist top water, but no fish. Reds hit it hard but the trout were a bit more reserved. All in all a great afternoon on the water.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

nicely done!
what depth were you fishing?


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

On the bottom. Casting to the shorline and bouncing it off the bottom all the way back to the boat and in the middle of the creek channels. Caught the trout that way the reds were suspended off the bottom and just killed it on the fall, slow steady presntation. Depth varied between 5-12ft.


----------

